# Vista Print



## Lindy (Jun 3, 2009)

I just ordered from them and are their prices ever good!  They work out saw cheaper than printing cards yourself.  Mine will be here in about 2 weeks.


----------



## topcat (Jun 3, 2009)

They are great!  My SIL sent me an email with a special offer of 250 business cards for free, just pay shipping and I couldn't resist.  I was able to choose a logo from their stock and design the card to suit me.  They also offered premium glossy front for no extra cost.  I also got 25 free bus.card sized magnets for free.  Their quality is excellent Linda  

Tanya


----------



## heartsong (Jun 3, 2009)

*x*

thanks, lindy!


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2009)

They are fantastic, they do send a lot of emails but oh well.


----------



## AshleyR (Jun 3, 2009)

I love them! I get the email specials and only order when the premium business cards are FREE!! I wait to get everything free....  Just have to pay shipping which is never more than about $30 for a large order!


----------



## Lindy (Jun 3, 2009)

OMG I am such a sucker - I paid for my cards although I did get some stuff for free including an additional 500 cards......I need to get a banner too for the fairs this summer......


----------



## AshleyR (Jun 3, 2009)

Lindy said:
			
		

> OMG I am such a sucker - I paid for my cards although I did get some stuff for free including an additional 500 cards......I need to get a banner too for the fairs this summer......



I think I'm going to order a banner too! If you order yours soon, let me know what you think of it! I have to hold off another few weeks.... running out of $$$$!


----------



## topcat (Jun 3, 2009)

I just ordered a free small banner from them today.  It doesn't have my own logo on it as that would have cost $$ so I went with one of the standard ones they offered with my details added.  I will post back here when I get it to let you know what I think of it.  If I really like it I will get a larger one with my logo on it later on.  I chose the cheapest shipping which says 21 days, but I did that with my business cards too and they arrived within 2 weeks.

Tanya


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2009)

They offer the banners free from time to time too , just keep an eye on your emails. 

I do what you do Ashley , love it.
Kitn


----------



## zeoplum (Jun 6, 2009)

Looks like they're running one of those specials this weekend where you can get a lot of stuff free like premium business cards and small banners.  Lots of other stuff too.

I wish I was ready to order but I'm still working on my logo. 

Ashley, how often do they do this?  I won't need my stuff until August or so.  Think they'll have another one between now and then?

Thanks,
zeo


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2009)

Not Ashley , but I get their emails, they come on sale or free very regularly .you could sign up with them, just to get the emails .

kitn


----------



## zeoplum (Jun 7, 2009)

I did, that's how I found about this sale.  Was just curious how often is "regularly".   :wink: 

zeo


----------

